# Is anyone able to turn her blue? Please!



## Kazzy (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys, a friend of this little ones Mum reckons she looks like the girl smurf. Just wondering if anyone is able to make her blue, but still look the same as she does now? I would if I knew how to do it and have it still look like her.

Thanks in advance. No C&C needed, its just a snapshot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Frequency (Feb 26, 2012)

Lovely shot...great conversion!!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 26, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Lovely shot...great conversion!!!!



thanks but this is totally easy with the PS color conversion tools.
Maybe 20 seconds to do.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 26, 2012)

Is smurf the character of Avatar?


----------



## Beast95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Only thing is by the line of where her shirt is, it is still her natural skin color hahaha


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 26, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


>



Haha, thanks for that. I am hopeless with Photoshop, but I going to learn.  Thanks again, heaps.


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 26, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Is smurf the character of Avatar?



This is the girl smurf. From The Smurfs.


----------



## Edsport (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Hussain Frutan (Feb 27, 2012)

so sweet  really cute shot 

amazigng


----------



## Frequency (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Kazzy ...and well done Edsport


----------



## Kazzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Edsport said:


>



Ahh, I never saw this before. Thanks so much, LOVE IT.


----------

